# 24" Ariens Compact problem



## hollaswe (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi guys, Im new during this cluster and Im fledgeling in machine. Here it is, first I lost my key doubly, wherever i will buy? ordinal, before I lost my key my machine does not work. I did all the method on the way to create it begin and running however my blade does not roll. machine itself it moves forward however the blade dont roll although. I checked my shear pins,not broken. What else do u suppose is that the problem? any solutions? facilitate please. tnx


----------

